

Google Nexus Android phones do not include Carrier IQ tracking software - glymor
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/1/2602313/google-nexus-android-phones-and-original-xoom-tablet-do-not-include

======
Synaesthesia
The big news is that the carriers forced it onto almost all smartphones
(Android, Blackberry, iPhone). The blame needs to be pinned on them.

~~~
fpgeek
I'm curious about _which_ carriers.

Are we just talking about US carriers or carriers worldwide? I'd think
"Carrier IQ" wouldn't fly under stricter European privacy laws (even if it is
OK in the US, which some people say is an open question). Is that right?

~~~
Synaesthesia
Absolutely. That was the very question I thought of as I posted that. I have a
suspicion it's US carriers.

~~~
Achshar
Well I live in India and i will look for CareerIQ in my bro's galaxy. The
handsets here are contract free and GSM.

------
rbanffy
I think Cyanogenmod builds also are CarrierIQ free.

<http://www.cyanogenmod.com/devices>

~~~
ktsmith
As are MIUI builds which are based on Cyanogenmod.

------
moomin
I'd hope Google knew how to track users efficiently without third-party help.

------
nodata
_Carrier_ IQ - does this mean that contract-free phones don't have it
installed?

~~~
w1ntermute
Of course not. If you bought the phone through a carrier that has CarrierIQ
normally installed, then why would they make an exception for the 0.1% of
customers who bought a smartphone off-contract?

So no, the name has nothing to do with it.

~~~
nodata
Who said anything about buying through a carrier?

~~~
cbs
You kind of implied it when you said _contract-free_ instead of _not from a
carrier_.

At least here in the States, the majority of contract free and prepaid phones
for sale are associated with a particular carrier.

~~~
nodata
I avoided saying "unlocked" because it would imply it was locked at some
point. What should I call them?

~~~
AkThhhpppt
The convention I've seen is "SIM-free."

------
hamoid
Looking at the latest Wikileaks release (<http://wikileaks.org/the-
spyfiles.html>) it makes me think that this Carrier IQ thing, if it is used
for getting to our personal data, is just a pixel in the complete picture.

------
mstepniowski
"We're still wondering why Google would reject Carrier IQ from its flagship
devices but allow phones with the software to pass the various Android
compatibility tests required to license its apps like Gmail, Google Maps, and
Android Market."

~~~
drcube
Google doesn't include Bing in its flagship devices. That doesn't mean
somebody can't install it later if they want to.

